# Anyone having pain and multiple BM's on Caltrate?



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

I haven't been having D since I started on Calcium a couple of months ago but I have been having days where I still have pain and/or multiple BM's. Today is one of those days.I'm wondering if there's something I'm doing wrong.


----------

